# samsung HT-E453HK



## SwarleyBL (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello, I have a problem with the rear speakers and the center speaker that they does not working, because the function that active it (the button of Dolby in the remote control of Samsung ) does not work,
Now the problem is my remote control does not have this button (that active this function) =>(http://i.imgur.com/Gt8DYhm.png)

But instead have this button => (Http://i.imgur.com/0t4SZsG.png)

So basically my question is whether can I turn this function somehow without having to buy a new remote control with this particular button? (By the way I have a Galaxy 4 So if there is any IR code or something, so maybe I can run it through my smartphone)
Thanks in advance!:smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You would need a remote that you can reprogram the keys (so that you can assign a different key for that function) or another remote with the same keys.

On a side note, I personally wouldn't even bother with it. That type of Dolby is a fake surround which simply converts a stereo input into surround audio. It's not the same as a true surround audio track.


----------



## SwarleyBL (Mar 13, 2016)

JimE said:


> You would need a remote that you can reprogram the keys (so that you can assign a different key for that function) or another remote with the same keys.
> 
> On a side note, I personally wouldn't even bother with it. That type of Dolby is a fake surround which simply converts a stereo input into surround audio. It's not the same as a true surround audio track.


but I do have 5.1 sorround!, but now somehow the system is on stereo and it doesn't play music in the rear speakers and the center speaker, and I just need to change it to 5.1 sorround (real sorround):banghead:
how can I reprogram keys? and to what?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Music from what source? ALL normal music is stereo (ie: front left and right), if you getting or using "surround sound" it's a digitally processed (ie: fake) surround sound. If it's a true 5.1 source, it would not use Dolby PLII, it would be DD5.1 or DTS. 

Regardless of the remote, most all Receivers and amps can be controlled via the front panel buttons. So a remote is a conveinence, but not necessary.

As to the remote, some models are programmable. If you have/had a programmable model, you could use another button (that isn't needed or not often used) to function as the Dolby PLII button.


----------

